# ()      ?

## Grin_go

, !   ,  10   ,  10          :Embarrassment:    , , ... 

 ,         ,       ( ).   : 

1)         ,    (       )?   ,       ?      ? 

2)        :    - 0  1?         ?

 !

----------


## Grin_go

:_[censored]_
,        0. 

      (   ),   !

----------

-   "  ".     ,   ,    ,      .

----------

> 2)        :    - 0  1?         ?


  -    ,    ,        .




> ?


.      10-    . ,      "" ... , ,    .
       ,   -    ,      -       ,    -      (           ,   ).
,      -        .
             .            .
   ,   -  ,    /    .       ?
   / -    .         .          .     ,     .       -  , ,            ,    .

----------


## jul-2000

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BD%D0%B8%D0%BA

----------

> -    ,    ,        .
> 
> 
> .      10-    . ,      "" ... , ,    .
>        ,   -    ,      -       ,    -      (           ,   ).
> ,      -        .
>              .            .
>    ,   -  ,    /    .       ?
>    / -    .         .          .     ,     .       -  , ,            ,    .


    .          ,  .
     ,    . 273     ,    .      ,  ,        . ,      ,     ,    . . 
        -  , ,        .    ?

----------


## .

> ,    . 273     ,    .


   ,       :Smilie: 




> ,


 .         -   .

----------

> ,


...      , ,   .

----------


## saigak

1.       ,     ,    0.

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ?


!  -   :Smilie:         .

----------

-      (    )   .    ...   ,      .

----------

> ...      , ,   .


    .          ,      .     .      ,      0.  8       ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## .

> ,      .


    .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

!
        ( ),     .
    :
1.	        ( )  ( ).
    .
,       ?
2.	     ,  , , 0.
3.	      . ,  ,  , , ,          . 
4.	        ()  20   ,      0.
5.	 (   ) ,   , ,  .
         .
    (     )   .

----------

